# Who can spot the errors?



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 14, 2013)

Two PDF files, basically the same except one is Imperial and one is Metric.
Who can spot the errors?

http://www.sausagemaker.com/product..._Level_in_Brine_with_InstaCure_(Imperial).pdf
http://www.sausagemaker.com/product...te_Level_in_Brine_with_InstaCure_(metric).pdf

~Martin


----------



## bear55 (Mar 14, 2013)

isn't the amount of cure based on the weight of the meat and not necessarily the amount of water?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 14, 2013)

In this method of curing (and this particular example), brine is injected into the meat in the amount of 10% of the weight of the meat.
There are no errors in relation to that.
The major error is very fundamental.


~Martin


----------



## unionguynw (Mar 15, 2013)

Not taking into account the weight of the sugar, salt and cure when calculating the ppm of nitrate?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 15, 2013)

unionguynw said:


> Not taking into account the weight of the sugar, salt and cure when calculating the ppm of nitrate?



Yes, that's the major error, the total weight of the finished brine must be taken into account.
They've got it all wrong.
The 125 ppm number is also a minor error.

~Martin


----------



## unionguynw (Mar 15, 2013)

Haven't been on here long but I have been paying attention!

I really do appreciate all the info you make available Martin. 

After I get my bacon where I like with Pops' brine I will move on to your dry cure method.


----------

